# Icd Generator Set-screw Tightening



## TAMMYLS (Jan 29, 2009)

I am wondering what code would be used to adjust/tighten the set screws on an ICD generator.  I don't feel that code 33223 is the appropriate code for what was done.  The only thing my Doctor did was open up the pocket, remove the generator, tighten the screw on the generator, then check the shock impedence.  

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 11, 2009)

Unfortunately there isn't a code for this type of situation. the only code that would apply or fits close to your description is 33218 for single chamber/ single lead or 33220 dual chamber/dual lead.

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------



## TAMMYLS (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for your assistance Dolores...That code is about as close as we're going to get..


----------

